# Does pipe tobacco bloom?



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I have about 1lb of each of my favourite smokes sitting in mason jars, tucked away in the closet. I packed them away about a year ago and I just had a quick look today for the first time since they were packed. They all look fine with the exception of the Balkan Flake. Most of the Balkan Flake jars are showing some white "stuff". I really hope it's not fungus and I can't imagine how it would grow in these air-tight jars...

What do you think it is?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

That's a sign of a well-aged tobacco there, I get it on a lot of SG tobaccos.

Supposedly it's not sugar crystals, but something else (unknown).

Beautiful though eh?


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Good question! I have heard folks talk about sugar crystals forming...not sure if same as bloom


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff, thank you for putting my mind at ease. I had a whole box of cigars hit with white fungus this week and if my pipe baccy went the same way, I would have been very sad!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Siv said:


> Jeff, thank you for putting my mind at ease. I had a whole box of cigars hit with white fungus this week and if my pipe baccy went the same way, I would have been very sad!


Not to worry. Unless it smells terrible, it's fine. It looks to me like crystals, a sign of some delicious tobacco for sure! They usually seem to form opposite the "grain" of the tobacco in lines.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Had the same happen to a year old tin of SG Navy Flake. I've heard varying explanations of what it is. From sugar crystals to oils from the tobacco leeching through. 

Whatever it is it sure leads to some tasty, tasty smoke.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if it's sugar crystals or not (there seems to be some dissension on the subject) but it would hardly be surprising to find mold spores inside even an airtight cannister of tobacco. Any moisture left inside the jar before canning the tobacco can start the spores growing. Best to boil the jars beforehand and then microwave them dry to cut down on this possibility. One minute upside down in the microwave should do it.

That said, unless that white stuff on your tobacco is fuzzy, don't worry. It may not be sugar crystals exactly but it's benign and as Commonsenseman said, it seems to be an indicator of well aged tobacco. Fire up and enjoy!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

"Bloom", as used in the cigar world is a good thing. It denotes oils traveling to the surface vial capillary action and crystalizing. That's what it looks like on your tobacco.

As pointed out, if it were 'fuzzy' then you have a problem with mold.

If it were me, I'd use smaller jars to leave less air space inside the jar. It isn't a matter of new air getting inside the jar after you've sealed it, spores, germs & what-not are already in the air that you leave inside the jar when you first closed it.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought a tin of SG Balkan Flake at the Columbus show last summer. When I cracked the tin the slices were mottled with white spots and streaks (but not fluffy spots). I knew right away I was seeing sugars from the tobacco being released by the fermenting/aging process.

When my fellow BotL's saw the white spots they began to drool uncontrollably. I knew right then that I was in for a treat.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I have some SG Virginia that looks exactly like what you have. I tried some today on my commute home....MMMMMM! It was wonderful.


----------

